# *New* Exotic/Muscular BodyKit design! [Nissan Altima 2002 +]



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi Altima Community!

I am proud to present to the Altima community the *Scorpion Design.*

























http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-096.jpeg
http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-095.jpeg
http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-093.jpeg


This design transforms the Nissan Altima 2002+ into a muscular, mean looking exotic. It follows and enhances the original lines of the car and offers the Altima community a new breed of style. This kit would include a front bumper, rear bumper, sideskirts, and (maybe) a hood.

This is only a design, but could become a reality. I will try my best to get this into production for you, but what I need is some community support _(not money, just feedback)_. If you would be interested in a bodykit like this for your Nissan Altima 2002+ or think this bodykit is really cool, I would love to hear it!

Thanks!!!! - Jonathan Griffin


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Very cool! I like the hood without the scoop, and I'm not a fan of the rear bumper its a little overdone.

Very nice though.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

The whole kit is very AGGRESSIVE, but I like it.
The front is very nice.
The rear is aggressive, different, but after spending some time looking at it, I like it. 
I would like to see a better side view of the spoiler and the sideskirts.
The hood is wayyyyyy too much I don't like the hood. 
The front grill looks good, but I would like something different.

I know many Altima owners are looking for a body kit, we all have very different taste, and you will only be able to please some of us. Can you please post some pics on a gray Altima.

Thanks for having those designs. I hope a project like this will start.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Too extreme for me.
It would look nice on a show
car, however I don't think 
it would be very practical for
a daily driver.

I respect your dedication to your
craft...best cad work I've seen
for the Alty, GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

Generally I do direct market research before a project, but my client (former client) wouldn’t allow me and didn’t give me any time.

The spoiler and hood aren’t as important as the rest of the kit, and the spoiler and hood definitely change the car a lot (change the aggressiveness). Make sure to vote n the poll, and remember the hood scoop and spoiler aren’t as important as the rest of the car.









Gurrero: I will try to make a silver picture for you without the hood and spoiler (if I remember and have time).


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-102.jpeg <- Side, Silver
http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-103.jpeg <- Sideskirt, Silver
http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-104.jpeg <- front, silver
http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-105.jpeg <- front, silver
http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-106.jpeg <- 3/4, metalic green


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I think it is hot. But couldn't see myself buying it. Not practicle for me. You did a real nice clean design, but like peole said it is good for a show car.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

NICE looking kit. I think the rear needs to be toned down just a tad, but other than that, DAMN NICE KIT!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

TheBomb said:


> http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-102.jpeg <- Side, Silver
> http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-103.jpeg <- Sideskirt, Silver
> http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-104.jpeg <- front, silver
> http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-105.jpeg <- front, silver
> http://www.gryphonauto.com/Extra/Altima/049-106.jpeg <- 3/4, metalic green


Thank you for the pics. I like it better with the big openings.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

TheBomb said:


> Generally I do direct market research before a project, but my client (former client) wouldn’t allow me and didn’t give me any time.


IMO, if there is an agreement at the beginning of any business, both parties should comply with it.


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

Glad you like the pictures.



Guerrero said:


> IMO, if there is an agreement at the beginning of any business, both parties should comply with it.


This is none of your business, so all I'm going to say is I am not breaking any agreements and the design is completely mine.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

For purely selfish reasons, can you make a pic with a black and a gold altima?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

TheBomb said:


> Glad you like the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> This is none of your business, so all I'm going to say is I am not breaking any agreements and the design is completely mine.


That's why I put In My Opinion, that was just an statement that I wrote in a public forum. I don't know what happened between you two, and I don't want to know...

Good job, I like the desings.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Is there some kind of history between you guys?


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll try to remember to make those pics ruben. There isn't a history between me and Guerrero far as I know.


Well considering you emphasised IMO, I do agree with your statment. It's just not relevant to the current situation. That's all. & Thanks for the compliment Guerrero


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Is there some kind of history between you guys?


There isn't a history between us.
I'm neutral in somebody else problems.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

I dont have an alty, but the front design is very clean. The rear seems like it might be the problem with the kit. Seems too bulky and the bottom may need redesigning...just my 2 cents. Good work regardless...

If you plan on doing something with the G20, holla at us at g20.net :thumbup:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Just for another opinion, and i'm not knocking it all, I'm not a fan. Too way out there for me.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

I like this front and back minus the horizontal pieces on the rear center area, maybe fill in the big center opening on the rear. 

The front I like, but lose the big lip.

Other than that I like it


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

The only kit that looks even close to decent is the blue one. But they're just too aggressive for an alty. Especially a 3rd gen.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

I Gotta Say That I Love The Kit.....everything About It Fits My Style. It Is Very Aggressive...but Not *too* "ricey". Gotta Say You Have My Vote. What Kind Of Program Do You Use I Would Like To Try And Get Into The Designing Process. Or Is It More Of A School Type Process To Learn All That?
Thanks For Sharing The Kit.

Apophis


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

Apophis said:


> I Gotta Say That I Love The Kit.....everything About It Fits My Style. It Is Very Aggressive...but Not *too* "ricey". Gotta Say You Have My Vote. What Kind Of Program Do You Use I Would Like To Try And Get Into The Designing Process. Or Is It More Of A School Type Process To Learn All That?
> Thanks For Sharing The Kit.
> 
> Apophis


There are schools for transportation design, but I'm self-taught.


Right now I'm a little too busy with another project, so I don't have the time to publicize this kit to body kit manufacturers. What I'm going to do is give a free body kit to anyone who successfully hooks me up with a manufacturer. So, to get your free kit, (1) the manufacturer must mention your email address and (2) I must successfully work out a deal with that manufacturer.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

TheBomb said:


> There are schools for transportation design, but I'm self-taught.
> 
> 
> Personally, and this is just my opinion. I think that body kit has got to be the ugliest I've seen thus far, specially for the price that these suckaz go for. I dont know anyone who lives in a POTHOLE free world, where you would have to constantly drive like a turtle afraid to scratch your 1,500 body kit that is about half an inch from the ground. Does anyone actually see a car hooked up with full body kit driven daily??? Yeah and you see chipped paint, broken FIBERGLASS body kit and it looks sh*tty. Those that are in perfect condition are just merely show cars. Too each is own but if you came to boston with that kit, you'd either A-mess it up on the streets or B-find ur car on some cyclinders stripped.


----------

